

Ask HN: New product launch splash page. Does it work? - tablet

We are going to announce a new product launch soon (TargetProcess3) and created a splash page for this purpose.<p>TargetProcess is a 6 y.o. project management tool, but this new release is a 100% re-designed UX in fact.<p>I wonder whether this splash really works. Does it have any intrigue? Does it have enough information to explain benefits and wow-features?<p>I'd love to hear your thoughts.<p>Link: http://targetprocess.com/3
======
Aloisius
I've taken a look at target process before when I was evaluating pm software.

I don't think this splash page works. It feels too much like a powerpoint deck
with all that text on the second "screen" that I just skipped over.

I didn't even notice the blue dots were clickable on the third section and
frankly, the image is so small and hard to read/understand, that even after
clicking on each dot I felt overwhelmed. Just clicking on all those dots is
tedious.

Just give me the highlights. The best features up close and personal. Leave
the rest to a more section without screenshots.

~~~
tablet
Thanks. That is very helpful!

------
iaskwhy
Not having the usual control of the scroll is annoying, unless I really needed
to check the page I would quit after a few seconds there. On the first section
of the page I can see a big screenshot, that makes me want to scroll down and
see it in more detail and then I get the animation with the five lines of
growing text, I really dislike this. I got disappointed by not being able to
scroll to the image, then I got annoyed at the text animations and finally
scared by the really big type. Also, I did not get anything from those lines
of text.

The app seems really nice from the screenshot but I have no idea why I should
give it a try. I understand this might be aimed at current users so my opinion
does not matter much here.

I know they say being bold is good but this might be too much. On the positive
side, there are some good ideas there and the app does look great. Given this,
I would probably showcase small bits of the app and why these are important.
The app looks great, use it instead of eye candy!

~~~
tablet
Thank you! Great hints. We gather enough evidence to remove second page and do
some other changes.

------
SHOwnsYou
I didn't like the screen shot at the bottom of the first page. I figured I
could see what the app looked like, but instead it kicked me over to a slide
where each line has a transition. I would normally leave after I realize that
the screenshot only shows the top ~100 pixels of the app.

~~~
GFischer
Same here, the presentation looks really well designed but the "slide" when I
wanted to look at the screenshot was really annoying. Maybe just smooth
scrolling and below-the-fold text would have been better.

------
vishnumenon
Overall, I like the look. However, the second 'page' is really quite
irritating, because i had to wait for all of the text to appear, get
highlighted, etc... I scrolled right past it at first, and only recognized it
later. If you really want people to get that information, maybe you could make
it appear as you scrolled so it is impossible to miss.

~~~
tablet
Yeah, we had some discussion about 2nd page and some people suggested to
remove it.

------
astrojams
Got a little dizzy at first with the speed and distance at which the page
scrolls. Product looks cool.

